# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Φωτιστικα για πάγκο κουζίνας

## tzitzikas

Καλημέρα. Θα ήθελα να βάλω φωτιστικα πάγκου κουζίνας. Το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι στον τοίχο έχει πλακάκι και δεν θέλω να το τρυπίσω, όπως επίσης δεν θέλω να τρυπίσω και τα ντουλάπια της κουζίνας. καμια ιδεα υπάρχει? ευχαριστώ

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Καλημέρα. Θα ήθελα να βάλω φωτιστικα πάγκου κουζίνας. Το πρόβλημα ειναι οτι στον τοίχο έχει πλακάκι και δεν θέλω να το τρυπίσω, όπως επίσης δεν θέλω να τρυπίσω και τα ντουλάπια της κουζίνας. καμια ιδεα υπάρχει? ευχαριστώ



Δυο μικρες τρυπουλες κατω απο το ντουλαπι, δεν φαινονται. Παντως εναλλακτικες εχεις:
Θερμοκολλα - Δεν την προτεινω, εχεις πιθανοτητα στις ζεστες, να κρεμασουν!
Ταινια διπλης οψεως - Χρειαζεται ικανη ποσοτητα, η οποια ομως θα σε γ@μ1σ3ι για να την καθαρισεις!
Σιλικονη - νομιζω η καλυτερη λυση γιατι καθαριζει σχετικα ευκολα μετα και ειναι σταθερη. Μειον το οτι μεχρι να στεγνωσει θελει στηριξη.

----------


## JOUN

Φωτιστικο απο led.Εχει η  OSRAM ενα πολυ καλο το οποιο κολλιεται με ταινια διπλης οψης που εχει μαζι και ειναι αθανατο..
Μειονεκτημα: Κανει κανενα 60αρι..

Αυτο εδω

----------

bchris (12-06-12)

----------


## lepouras

αν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις παροχή για τα φώτα  και δεν θέλεις να πειράξεις πλακάκια και ντουλάπια ανεπανόρθωτα. γιατί δεν κολλάς μια λεντοταινία στεγανή και με διπλής όψης το τροφοδοτικό της?.

----------


## tzitzikas

δεν εχω παροχη, ρευμα θα παρω απο μπριζα κουζινας
αυτο της οσραμ ωραιο αλλα 60.........

----------


## xinoulis

μπορεις να βρεις led που δουλευουν με μπαταρια

----------


## JOUN

> αυτο της οσραμ ωραιο αλλα 60.........



Η μαγκια πληρωνεται παντα..

----------


## taxideytis

εγώ πάντως έχω led...sta 12 volt φυσικά...υπάρχουν πάντα και στα 220
και πιο φθηνά πάντα...
http://www.smart-cover.gr/index.php?cPath=23_24_116

----------


## jason13

+1 για τις λεντοταινειες,Κι εγω αυτες εχω βαλει κατω απο ντουλαπια.Αν παρεις απο Ebay στο search γραψε smd led strip 5050 300 .Ειναι οτι καλυτερο πιστευω

----------


## vasilllis

> +1 για τις λεντοταινειες,Κι εγω αυτες εχω βαλει κατω απο ντουλαπια.Αν παρεις απο Ebay στο search γραψε smd led strip 5050 300 .Ειναι οτι καλυτερο πιστευω



τις εχεις κολησει στο ντουλαπι; χωρις καννενα προστατευτικο;
ειναι ευκολη καμια φωτο;

----------


## auto_mitch

Πως έχουν τοποθετηθεί οι λεντοταινίες Ιάσωνα τις έχεις κολήσει?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν πάρουμε αυστηρά τον κανόνα ότι ΔΕΝ θέλουμε να "τρυπήσουμε" ή ακόμα και να "κολλήσουμε" πάνω στα ντουλάπια . Η μόνη λύση είναι τα κατευθυνόμενα σποτάκια από παραδίπλα πιθανό χώρο με λάμπες πολύ μικρής γωνίας εκπομπής φωτός . Βέβαια πρέπει να ξέρουμε την διαμόρφωση του γύρω χώρου γύρω από τον πάγκο π.χ αν υπάρχει σε κατάλληλο σημείο κάποιο κουτί διακλάδωσης με "ανοικτή" πρόσβαση προς τον πάγκο χωρίς ενδιάμεσα εμπόδια. κτλ

----------


## taxideytis

ρε πάιδες οι ταινίες led kata κανόνα έχουν αυτοκόλλητη ταινία απο κάτω....απλά κολλάς...

----------


## katmadas

Και εγω λεντοταινιες προτεινω...
Παντως αν θες να βαλεις κανονικα φωτιστικα μπορεις να κανεις τρυπουλες στους αρμους απο τα πλακακια και οχι πανω σε αυτα...

----------


## dim3945

εγώ νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο
http://www.buyincoins.com/details/3f...uct-11891.html
από οποιοδήποτε φωτιστικό και αδιάβροχο
και επειδή το έχω φτιάξει κιόλας είναι πάρα πολύ καλό πίστεψε με

----------


## vasilllis

> Και εγω λεντοταινιες προτεινω...
> Παντως αν θες να βαλεις κανονικα φωτιστικα μπορεις να κανεις τρυπουλες στους αρμους απο τα πλακακια και οχι πανω σε αυτα...



αυτες με vedex καθαριζονται??
θελω να πω οταν η νοικοκυρα καθαριζει τα ντουλαπια δεν θα εχει θεμα ε????

----------


## katmadas

> αυτες με vedex καθαριζονται??
> θελω να πω οταν η νοικοκυρα καθαριζει τα ντουλαπια δεν θα εχει θεμα ε????



Αν θες μπορεις να τις ριχνεις απευθειας νερο αρκει να παρεις τις αδιαβροχες ομως...
Δεν εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα στην τιμη τουλαχιστον στο ebay....
Εδω τις εχουν 12 ευρω το μετρο και απο το ebay τις περνεις με 8 ευρω τα 5 μετρα παντως....

----------

vasilllis (20-06-12)

----------


## askianos

Αυτές που κανουν 8 ευρω τα 5 μετρα απο ebay μετα τον πρωτο μηνα χανουν τα led τη δυναμη τους λογο κακης ποιοτητας και σε ενα 3 μηνο τις πετας.
Εαν θελεις ταινια led ωστε να σου κρατησει χρονια χωρις να χασεις σε φωτισμου βαλει στα 24volt οπου τραβαει λιγοτερα amber και δινει μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια ζωης στα led....
http://lampini.gr/led-60led-m-ip20-14.4w-m.html





> Αν θες μπορεις να τις ριχνεις απευθειας νερο αρκει να παρεις τις αδιαβροχες ομως...
> Δεν εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα στην τιμη τουλαχιστον στο ebay....
> Εδω τις εχουν 12 ευρω το μετρο και απο το ebay τις περνεις με 8 ευρω τα 5 μετρα παντως....

----------


## picdev

> Αυτές που κανουν 8 ευρω τα 5 μετρα απο ebay μετα τον πρωτο μηνα χανουν τα led τη δυναμη τους λογο κακης ποιοτητας και σε ενα 3 μηνο τις πετας.
> Εαν θελεις ταινια led ωστε να σου κρατησει χρονια χωρις να χασεις σε φωτισμου βαλει στα 24volt οπου τραβαει λιγοτερα amber και δινει μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια ζωης στα led....
> http://lampini.gr/led-60led-m-ip20-14.4w-m.html



8ε το μέτρο? αν το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι οκ το led δεν έχει πρόβλημα , έχω βαλει και εγώ λεντοταινία απο ebay και δουλεύει μια χαρά,
ασε που υποψιάζομαι οτι αυτές που πουλάνε εδώ είναι οι ίδιες με το ebay

----------


## JOUN

> Εαν θελεις ταινια led ωστε να σου κρατησει χρονια χωρις να χασεις σε φωτισμου βαλει στα 24volt οπου τραβαει λιγοτερα amber και δινει μεγαλυτερη διαρκεια ζωης στα led....
> http://lampini.gr/led-60led-m-ip20-14.4w-m.html



Εγω τωρα γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα led οτι και να γινει παιρνουν 3-4V(οση ειναι η Vfwd τους) και οτι η παραπανω ταση απλως πεφτει στις αντιστασεις περιορισμου που ειναι μεγαλυτερες απο των 12V;
Λεω εγω τωρα..

----------


## askianos

> Εγω τωρα γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα led οτι και να γινει παιρνουν 3-4V(οση ειναι η Vfwd τους) και οτι η παραπανω ταση απλως πεφτει στις αντιστασεις περιορισμου που ειναι μεγαλυτερες απο των 12V;
> Λεω εγω τωρα..



Επειδη εχω δουλεψει και τους 2 τυπους ταινιων σε πολλες δουλειες, ειδα οτι με το περασμα του χρονου οι ταινιες που δουλευαν στα 24V ειχαν μεγαλη διαφορα σε φωτεινοτητα απο τις 12V...

----------


## JOUN

Kαι ο λογος ειναι οτι δουλευουν στα 24V;

----------


## katmadas

παιδια ημαρτον τα λεντ ειναι διοδοι και ετσι πρεπει να τις συμπερυφερθουμε.........
Αν τις τεντοσουμε με ρευμα δεν θσ παρχουν μετα απο λιγο καιρο........
1+1 κανουν 2

----------


## vassilis3

Δεν νομίζω ότι η φωτεινότητα έχει να κάνει με την τάση λειτουργείας.
Το μοναδικό πλεονέκτημα της μεγάλης τάσης είναι το χαμηλό ρεύμα που διαρρεει τον χαλκό της ταινίας, κατά συνέπεια μπορούμε τα "φορτώσουμε" με περισσότερα μέτρα μια συστοιχία ταινιών.

----------


## picdev

> Δεν νομίζω ότι η φωτεινότητα έχει να κάνει με την τάση λειτουργείας.
> Το μοναδικό πλεονέκτημα της μεγάλης τάσης είναι το χαμηλό ρεύμα που διαρρεει τον χαλκό της ταινίας, κατά συνέπεια μπορούμε τα "φορτώσουμε" με περισσότερα μέτρα μια συστοιχία ταινιών.



νομίζω οτι κάνεις κάποιο λάθος, τα led ανάβουν με την ένταση του ρεύματος , απο εκεί και πέρα το Forward voltage του led πρέπει να ειναι εντός προδιαγραφών,
αν βάλεις μεγαλύτερη τάση θες και μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση ή βάζεις περισσότερα led σε σειρά, αν και οι λεντοταινίες έχουν παράλληλα τα led ανά 5 περίπου

----------


## askianos

> Δεν νομίζω ότι η φωτεινότητα έχει να κάνει με την τάση λειτουργείας.
> Το μοναδικό πλεονέκτημα της μεγάλης τάσης είναι το χαμηλό ρεύμα που διαρρεει τον χαλκό της ταινίας, κατά συνέπεια μπορούμε τα "φορτώσουμε" με περισσότερα μέτρα μια συστοιχία ταινιών.



Νομιζω οτι πανω απο 10 μετρα ταινιας led χρειαζεσαι ενισχυτη σηματος.

----------


## vassilis3

> νομίζω οτι κάνεις κάποιο λάθος, τα led ανάβουν με την ένταση του ρεύματος , απο εκεί και πέρα το Forward voltage του led πρέπει να ειναι εντός προδιαγραφών,
> αν βάλεις μεγαλύτερη τάση θες και μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση ή βάζεις περισσότερα led σε σειρά, αν και οι λεντοταινίες έχουν παράλληλα τα led ανά 5 περίπου



δεν είμαι αλάθητος αλλά μάλλον δεν έχεις λάβει υπ όψιν ότι επάνω στις λεντοταινίες υπάρχουν αντιστάσεις που περιορίζουν το ρεύμα, 
Στις led ταινίες π.χ. με 5050 led υπάρχουν 3 Leds σε σειρά με την ανάλογη αντίσταση,  εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς εννοής

----------


## katmadas

> δεν είμαι αλάθητος αλλά μάλλον δεν έχεις λάβει υπ όψιν ότι επάνω στις λεντοταινίες υπάρχουν αντιστάσεις που περιορίζουν το ρεύμα, 
> Στις led ταινίες π.χ. με 5050 led υπάρχουν 3 Leds σε σειρά με την ανάλογη αντίσταση,  εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς εννοής



Oxi εισαι σωστος...

----------


## picdev

> δεν είμαι αλάθητος αλλά μάλλον δεν έχεις λάβει υπ όψιν ότι επάνω στις λεντοταινίες υπάρχουν αντιστάσεις που περιορίζουν το ρεύμα, 
> Στις led ταινίες π.χ. με 5050 led υπάρχουν 3 Leds σε σειρά με την ανάλογη αντίσταση,  εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς εννοής



σωστά τα λές αλλά αυτή η αντίσταση με τα 3 led είναι για συγκεκριμένη τάση

----------


## katmadas

> σωστά τα λές αλλά αυτή η αντίσταση με τα 3 led είναι για συγκεκριμένη τάση



Και οταν εφαρμοσεις περισοτερη ταση πεφτει μεγαλυτερη στην αντισταση απο οτι πρεπει και καιγεται...
Τα λεντακια καιγονται στο καπακι............

----------


## vassilis3

νομίζω οτι τελικά τα βρίκαμε

----------

